# Rocky mtn bighorn



## okiecat (Oct 6, 2013)

Was lucky enough to harvest a bighorn last wk in colo.  Due to location all meat was boned out on site and backpacked off mtn.  Ive never cooked or eaten sheep meat,but it looks really good.  I dont want to just grind it up to HB or sausage.  Tenderloin  was cut into steaks.  Hind quarters were seperated by muscle group.  I like to smoke anything!!  Been looking at recipes.  I like it smoky and spicy.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 6, 2013)

It is going to be some good eating.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

